# Do You Dry Camp And Carry Fresh Water In Your Tank



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I was turned on to this tip from a different site. What you do is plan your trip like you always would but plan on a fuel stop right before getting to camp. Research the closest town or gas station and call them ahead of your arrival. Ask them for the prices of gas/diesel can you get your camper in and out easily etc. Also see if you can talk to a manager, while talking to the manager ask if you can fill your water tank after your fill up of gas/diesel. You might get some resistance at first but if you say you will fill up before pulling home I've never had a problem getting free water from a gas station. Be prepared with your own hose to fill up but I think we all have that.

Now this might seem cheep to some but with the added weight of 40 gallons of water pulling and sloshing on Mtn passes in Colorado has proven to be priceless for us.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great tip.







I would have never thought of it.

Thanks
Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

As "dry campers" we know which sites have water close by and which don't. We then either fill up at home (not my preference) or once we get close.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I am a fill it up before I go kind of guy. The 400 odd pounds of water do not have much effect on your towing experience except starting, stopping and depending on the model tongue weight. So dont tow empty thinking you will save gas as most of your towing penalty (mpg) is from wind resistance not towing weight.

If you are under powered and can not get away from a stop light or have less then capable brakes and thus can not stop for that stop light by all means, tow empty.

As for tongue weight you may need to tow with full water tanks for load distribution, as you may need the water weight to get the correct tongue weight.

So before you change your towing load, understand why you are changing and what if any effect it will have on your towing experience. Also since I am sure someone will ask I even tow it home with a full tank sometimes to maintain the trailers load distribution but not always as it depends on how the trailer is loaded or if the waste tanks will have to be towed home full.

I also prefer to water I get from home.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ditto to Andy
Plus you never no what kind of water your getting at some places
If I'm taking water I'll take it from home.

Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Of course, we have never camped without water hookups, so we only tow with a few gallons in the fresh tank for incidental stops... shy

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm with Tim, just a few gallons for those pit stops.

The only dry camping we do is full hookups and no rain.









Mike


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We prefer to take on water from home as well. Some of our state parks have fresh water fill stations on the opposite side of the road from the dump station. I've thought of filling there, but have decided not to risk it. I'm not sure my V10 would notice the difference.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> The only dry camping we do is full hookups and no rain.


Mike,

I'm with you! Full hook-ups for me every time if I can get them.

Mark


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

the sites we prefer will at least have water and electric hookup. I had my last camper for 3 years and went dry camping a grand total of zero times. So far I used the fresh water tank on our new unit one time and that was for extra water storage during the hurricane scare of rita in september.


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

We do quite a bit of dry camping.

If Iâ€™m going to a previously visited area and know where I can top off my FW tank Iâ€™ll travel with 10-15 gal. of FW. Otherwise I fill up at home before I leave. I really have not noticed and MPG towing difference.

Even though I have a 50 gal. FW tank, when dry camping, I also carry two 17 gal. FW containers in the bed of my TV as back up.

Mike


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

We fill up with fresh water either at the campground or when we get close. I know I'm close on GCWR so I don't want to push it (or should I say pull it) with 300 lbs of water.

We like the full hookups and try to get it when available, but also love to dry camp. It is a great way to get away from the crowd not to mention saving some $ on camping. Besides, our Outback with 2- 12 Volt batteries does fine for a long weekend, just can't use the microwave or toaster!

Good tip on the water fill at gas stations, never thought of that. We are usually close enough to a state park to pull in and get water even if we don't stay there (with an annual sticker you can do this).

I also rigged a 7 gallon bucket with a spigot at the bottom so I can fill the tank from any water source without moving the trailer. Just put the bucket on a picnic table, attach the hose and let gravity do the work. Its a lot easier than holding the green jugs while the water sloshes into the tank.

-Matt


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

We actually had this situation happen "unplanned." Found a beautiful park with no hook ups. However, they did have water spigots here and there. Decided the views were well worth it. So, we just pulled up close to a spigot, filled the tank, and then settled into our site. It worked out fine.

I actually thought I invented this. HA, HA. Just kidding.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm with Mike on this one. The only dry camping we do is when it does not rain!









That being said, even on those rare occasions we do camp without hookups, the only water I carry if for flushing the toilet. Everything else is bottled.

As far as the added weight is concerned, as Andy suggested, if the weight of a full water tank makes that big a difference to your towing capabilities, you really need a stronger TV!









But then, what do I know?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm like Mike and Doug, DW will not go camping unless there is full hookups and with cable if possible. I guess I am the same way.







We just enjoy getting out of the house and go camping but not roughing it that much.









"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Camping without electric and water??????

I KNOW that my DW wouldn't go for that!!!

Her idea of roughing it is staying in a 2nd floor hotel room that doesn't have an elevator!!!!

Like the slogan of my Outback dealer says: "Where roughing it is never an option!"

Gary


----------



## drose (Jul 26, 2005)

Dry camping is actually my favorite, as close as I want to get to going back to a tent I might add though.









DW max is two nights though not in for the long trip with out Elec.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

2500RAM.

We love to dry camp -- most if it is done at the beach -- right on the beach !!!

I fill up right before I get there ... having 50 gallons of fresh water weighing 400 pounds sloshing around and putting unneccessary forces on the tank, the trailer, and the vehilcle is something I can skip until i get there. plus most of the time we use bottled water anyway ...

I also added an extra battery and a solar panel tohelp keep the batteries charged up during the day ..


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've gotten pretty good about finding spots for water without needing to pay. Takes time to investigate at call. I've called the Ranger Stations, most of them have water or know where you can get it - or even ask the guys at the service stations. Many areas around here have it available due the number of hunters from the other side of the states. Several small communities put in water and dump stations for the tourists.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I quit drinking the water from campgrounds the day I witnessed the guy next door to me running his freshwater hose into his black tank to rinse it out. I figured if that was happening no telling what else happens to those exposed faucets.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My Aunt and now I carry a bleach and water solution in a spray bottle to disinfect the faucets before hookups for that reason

John


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Good comments everyone, I have plenty of TV 02 2500 Dodge Ram diesel. But this tip helped while hunting this past season. I put in about 5 gal from home for road stops and found a gas station with dump just by calling next to where we were going to hunt. I agree, this water is not for drinking but for showers and toilet. We always have a case of bottled water on hand.

Even better is I just happened to have a 24v water pump sitting in the garage collecting dust. So thinking like I do sometimes, why can't while were setup dry camping/hunting use the 24v pump on the truck battery, it will run slower but will not hurt anything. We took 2, 6 gal water jugs and filled at this gas station at least 4 times for the 2 long weekends 10 days total we were hunting and used the water pump to pump into the water tank so we could shower everyday. I've been hunting many years but never been able to shower everyday, ya grey water got dumped after day 3 but black was good for a week. Love the Outback.

Bill.


----------



## Rich in CO (May 30, 2005)

Man I got to try camping with full hook up's on day. We are always dry camping, and I like filling up at home I like knowing where the water is coming from even if it's my cruddy city water.

Plus my F350 likes the extra weight.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

camping479 said:


> I'm with Tim, just a few gallons for those pit stops.
> 
> The only dry camping we do is full hookups and no rain.
> 
> ...


Need to get you up here to Oregon and out to some very very very isolated spots. Nothing but my family and mother nature....AWESOME!!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> ...we only tow with a few gallons in the fresh tank for incidental stops... shy
> [snapback]61432[/snapback]​


We do even less than that. I fill a gallon jug with water (empty milk jug, perhaps) before we leave and I place it in the small kitchen sink. When breaks are needed, we use the water from the jug to "prime" and "flush" the toilet.

Randy


----------

